# Curry College Public Safety Officer-Overnights



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Public Safety Officer, SSPO (11 pm-7am)*
Curry College 
in Milton, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 07/28/2021
*Application Due:* Open Until Filled







DIVERSITY
*About Curry College:*
Founded in 1879, Curry College is a private, four-year, liberal arts-based institution in Milton Massachusetts. In addition to the main campus classes for adult learners are also offered at our campus at Cordage Park in historic Plymouth. Curry College is accredited by the New England Commission of Higher Education (NECHE), and the new England Association of Schools and Colleges (NEASC). Curry College offers 27 undergraduate majors, over 60 minors and concentrations, as well as five graduate programs. 
*Job Description:*
*Job Summary*
The Public Safety Department at Curry College invites applications for a full-time Public Safety Officer, SSPO for the 11:00 pm - 7:00 am shift. Under the general supervision of the Director of Public Safety and the direct supervision of the Sergeant and/or Lieutenant, the Public Safety Officer, SSPO (PSO SSPO) is a security and dispatch services specialist who ensures that the college, its students, employees, guests and licensees are safe and that all property remains secure and unharmed and that all college, division and departmental rules, regulations are adhered to.
*Essential Functions*
*Areas of responsibility include but are not limited to:
1. Security Services Delivery:* 
*PSO SSPO shall provide the full array of institutionally authorized and directed security measures in, maintaining the safety, and protecting the integrity of the college, its students, employees, guests, licensees and real and personal property.*

Security measures will include, by way of illustration, as providing safety escort services for students, employees and guests;
Maintaining a continual, perimeter deployment and activity protocol to ensure appropriate egress and ingress procedures are followed;
Patrol the campus on an assigned shift by vehicle or foot;
Enforce parking rules and regulations;
Implementing identification, lockdown and exiting procedures as appropriate;
Prioritize responding to health and/or safety related incidents with appropriate enforcement, communication and facilitation protocols implemented without delay;
Checking and securing the alarm system in all buildings on the campus and off-campus;
Providing both vehicular and pedestrian patrols designed to minimize vulnerability to unauthorized intrusion and/or defacing of college property and ensuring all emergency procedures are set for full and immediate implementation upon any breach to the college community or any and every member and/or guest;
Report writing will be necessary when involved with or when assisting a student, faculty, staff or visitor or when investigating an unsafe situation;
PSO must utilize common sense and reasonable judgment to make independent decisions in the best interest of the College and the Department.
*2. Dispatch Services:
PSO SSPO, will be assigned, either regular, or from time to time as needed, communication center detail which entails voice, visual and text command post management.*

Complete dispatch log as necessary;
The dispatcher for Public Safety operates, including planned synchronization, all video surveillance, audio messaging and response throughout the division with acute focus on current deployment and emergency response, and information intake for review and analysis by supervisory management;
PSO SSPO will greet visitors providing information and directions on campus;
Monitor all incoming vehicles, especially when gate is closed ensuring that only properly identified individuals are allowed access to campus;
Notify proper town of Milton emergency services agencies as directed.
*3. Internal and External Contacts:*

PSO SSPO will be in contact regularly with the Residence Life staff, Building and Grounds, municipal agencies such as Milton Patrol Department and Milton Fire Department and state agencies as required.
*Additional Functions*

As a member of the department of Public Safety, the PSO SSPO will be trained in all non-supervisory aspects of daily operations and will, from time to time, be directed to certain projects, events and tasks that are within his/her capacity. By way of illustration only, this would include making a presentation to a student group on security practices, providing transportation to a candidate for employment to and from campus, and helping sort and compile data concerning the parking program.
*Requirements:*
*Minimum Requirements*

An Associate degree in Criminal Justice as well as a graduate of a Police Reserve Intermittent Academy (320 hours);
The ability to work additional evening and weekend hours to support a primarily residential campus, and required to be on-call;
Good interpersonal and communication skills; good computer skills;
Valid Driver's License and good driving record;
First Aid/CPR certification.
*Preferred Qualifications*

Bachelor's Degree in Criminal Justice or a closely related discipline;
Security or other related public safety experience of at least one year is strongly preferred.
*Additional Information:*
At the College's discretion, the education and experience prerequisites may be excepted where the candidate can demonstrate, to the satisfaction of the College, an equivalent combination of education and experience specifically preparing the candidate for success in the position.
Employment in this position is contingent upon the successful completion of all required pre-employment background checks.
Curry College is an equal opportunity employer and committed to a diverse workforce. All applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, gender, sexual orientation, sex identity or expression, national origin, age, disability, veteran status, or any other basis protected by applicable state and federal law, including Title IX.
Inquiries about the application of Title IX can be directed to the College's Title IX Coordinator, Rachel King at [email protected], (617) 979-3516, or King Academic Administration Building, 55 Atherton St, or US Department of Education, Office of Civil Rights ("OCR") - Boston Office, 5 Post Office Square, 8th Floor, Boston, MA 02109-3921, (617) 289-0111.
*Application Instructions:*
Please apply online at Job Opportunities | Curry College for consideration. Interested Applicants must submit a resume, cover letter, and a list of three professional reference names, one of which must be a former or current supervisor, including complete contact information and professional titles. 
Curry College is committed to a policy of equal opportunity in every aspect of its operations. The College values diversity and seeks talented students, faculty and staff from a variety of backgrounds.


----------

